# Laid off, cocked, locked, and ready to rock



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know if you guys remember me from last winter but I'm back to the forum. I hate leaving and jumping back in, but here in Mn when the snow melts, the work starts, and so do my 60 hour weeks. Well the day of reckoning has finally come again, I am officially laid off for the winter, so it's coyote time! I am stoked! i remember being on this site every day when it first started up, man it has grown......and that's awesome! Well boys.....I'm back, let's hope for a looooonnng, coooolllllllddddd, winter!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

welcome back hope you let us in on your yote hunts


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Gear up and head out...there are yotes out there waiting for you !

Welcome home


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just don't forget the camera... I can't read and need the pics to play along.

Glad to see you back too!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome back coyotejon, hit em hard and remember the pics. If I can ever get finished with this @%$&^[email protected]# fencing, I am going to get after them too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back also, I'm the opposite, just went back to work on Wed. after 8 months off, OH Well!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Welcome back coyotejon, hit em hard and remember the pics. If I can ever get finished with this @%$&^[email protected]# fencing, I am going to get after them too.


 Don't put all the fence up bar-d, easier for the critters to visit!!!!!!!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, good to be back. I am itching to shoot my new gun. I bought it right at the end of the season last year and only hunted with it once. It has yet to kill a dog but boy is that thing accurate, drives me nuts I haven't gotten out yet! I hope it barks more than the dogs this year!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I feel your pain bar-d---These Elk up here havn't migrated out yet and fence work is almost a daily thing.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I feel your pain bar-d---These Elk up here havn't migrated out yet and fence work is almost a daily thing.


Sure cuts into the hunting time don't it CC.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I really feel for you guys !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Brrr, our low this am was 34,our high was 65. They say it will stay in the 50's tomorrow.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

23 out here


----------

